# *EDITED*  Need Good Set Of 2.1 Speakers under "2000Rs."



## dragonball (Dec 14, 2004)

Prefably altecs or creative & should be available in nehru place
under Rs.2000.       


Thanks.


----------



## bhare ka tattoo (Dec 14, 2004)

difficult to find 2.1 altec or creative even at nehru place


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 14, 2004)

The creative series of 2.1 speakers will be around 2000 bucks. The SB370 (I think!!!) is around 1600 Rs.


----------



## theraven (Dec 14, 2004)

ull get those nalla intex/artis maal 
for 800/1100 
rather use a good set of headphones in that much money


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2004)

ok well Talking Of Nalla Here's another To add To It with Authority......The I-Sound 2.1 Its costs for around 1.3k and Gives u a decent bass output.....its around 40 Watts RMS Overall i Suppose 8).......u Can Get it in most of te Stores At Lamington Road.....


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2004)

Ummm nothing to offend but i really suggest y dont you start by making your own speaker system. 1K is too low an amount to really get something discussable let alone noticable . But this will make you famous in you galli.
   Take some local Speaker Cone for 400 Rupees. Add to it a Local Amplifier and you will be set for good at around 1200 Maximum.


----------



## blade_runner (Dec 15, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> ull get those nalla intex/artis maal
> for 800/1100
> rather use a good set of headphones in that much money



Raven dear Artis is probably a bit above nalla my dear


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey dude.. i bot a 2.1 Frontech Speaker 880 W PMPO two days back. for just 370 bucks.. Ya.. Thats its Mkt price.. at Chennai (Ritchie St)..  Intex was available for 700..  Frontech 4.1 was available for 1400.. 

To check Nehru Place price, check here..

Nehru Place, Delhi


----------



## imprince (Dec 15, 2004)

forget all the things 


Just try INTEX 2000W ... only Rs 950- ...in LUDHIANA ... good quality and voice


----------



## theraven (Dec 15, 2004)

when i said nalla i meant that only for intex 
tho those low end artis speakers arent gr8 .. they are make do !!!
atleas i dun like them
build quality sucks
bass is .... well .. muffled ... and tearing and sometimes not present
and the satellites tear at a lil high volume
they basically cant adjust to all the frequencies well

now if ur comparing this to any creative/altec lansing
they are nalla only 

i mean only this one set of artis speakers id seen
dunno abt the other models
anwyays i agree artis is better then the ones mentioned in the above few posts
viz
INTEX, FRONTECH, etc 
so go for artis if nuthing else

[EDIT again] shees tired of finding new things
in a 4.1 test the frontech's DID beat the artis !

the fact still remains i consider all these brands nalla ... just personally !
when u hear good sound .... as the way its supposed to be .. ud say the same


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2004)

Think Raven is right here about Artis . Coz Artis build quality is really lacking. I had long time back Mercury 5.1 and boy did they resemble Artis Speakers 5.1 .exactly only for the name.
   Only latter i came to know Mercury and Artis source their speakers from the same manufactureres ( Chinese ) and sell them under diferent Brand Name ..


----------



## bhare ka tattoo (Dec 16, 2004)

u'll get altec 2.1 for some 1400 bucks and creative sbs for 1500


----------



## dragonball (Dec 17, 2004)

given the same wattage, which among the altec & sbs is better?


----------



## theraven (Dec 17, 2004)

hmm
tough choice
but suave would STRONGLY press altec's
and i have no reason to doubt them 
so Altec it is !
DO let me know how they are 
seriously


----------



## suhas_sm (Dec 17, 2004)

Creative SBS 2.1 370  u will get it in under 2 grands now easily !
i find it very good for the price ...nice bass!


----------

